# Baie externe disque dur SATA



## THE_MAD2 (22 Avril 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde, voila je vais récupéré un Power Mac g5, je compte le passer l'utilisé en server perso pour stocker des données, voila, j'ai pas mal de disques durs, je sais que le Power Mac g5 dispose que de deux baies pour DD, je vais acheter une ou deux cartes contrôleur sata, raid si possible, je cherche des boitiers externes pour mettre mes DD dedans, mais je veux une connections sata, je vais brancher directement sur la carte raid avec des grandes nappes sata, savez-vous si cela ce fait ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Al_Copett (22 Avril 2011)

Ce sujet avait été abordé il y a un bon bout de temps.

Sur le site de MacWay, en faisant une recherche avec les mots suivants "powermac g5 sata", tu trouveras plusieurs cartes eSATA, mas pas avec la fonction Raid suite à une recherche rapide.

Mac OSX possède une application Raid, dans mon cas j'arrive à des vitesse de l'ordre de 150 Mo/sec selon l'application Xbench 1.3  avec 2 disques de 1To/64Mo de cache en raid0:

Disk Test    139.94    
        Sequential    199.84    
            Uncached Write    286.42    175.85 MB/sec [4K blocks]
            Uncached Write    279.31    158.03 MB/sec [256K blocks]
            Uncached Read    97.57    28.55 MB/sec [4K blocks]
            Uncached Read    371.12    186.52 MB/sec [256K blocks]
        Random    107.67    
            Uncached Write    34.40    3.64 MB/sec [4K blocks]
            Uncached Write    472.19    151.17 MB/sec [256K blocks]
            Uncached Read    303.12    2.15 MB/sec [4K blocks]
            Uncached Read    375.80    69.73 MB/sec [256K blocks]

Il y a eu aussi un système de supports additionnels de disques durs internes qui utilisait les emplacements de cartes PCI.

Bien faire attention à la génération de ton PowerMac G5, la section Support du site d'Apple est à visiter si tu ne connais pas trop cette machine.

Voici un lien de chez Macway :

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/21019/carte-sonnet-tempo-sata-e2p-pci-express-2-ports.html


----------



## THE_MAD2 (12 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir, merci pour la pistes que tu ma donner.

Voila j'ai beau cherché je cherche a ajouter 6 voir 8 ports e-sata sur mon g5, je viens enfin de le recevoir, c'est un des derniers double processeur équiper de 16 Go de mémoire, j'ai actuellement deux 500 Go en raid 1 logiciel, sa marche fort, mon utilisation sera assez simple, accès distance car il ne va pas disposer d'un écran et ces fonctions seront stockage de données gros volume et téléchargement, j'ai actuellement 4 DD 1 tera a brancher dessus, je compte en acheter 4 de plus, mais en 2 tera, mon idée et faire du raid 1.

2 raid 1 avec deux 1 tera
2 raid 1 avec deux 2 tera.

Je sais déjà comment je vais les mettre extérieurement au g5, mais je cherche des carte e-sata a moindre cout, savez vous si ya des carte e-sata pc compatible g5 ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Al_Copett (12 Mai 2011)

Ici pour une carte eSATA (bien vérifier la compatibilité) :

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/5864/carte-sonnet-tempo-sata-e4p-4-ports-esata.html

Et pour faire ton marché en boitiers raid :

http://www.macway.com/fr/path/1/stockage/427/boitier-raid.html

Allez un dernier pour la route, tu devrais trouver de quoi faire ton bonheur  :

http://www.sonnettech.fr/


----------

